# tt tdi conversion.



## Turks1470 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have just bought a 225 tt quattro on an x plate with the engine blown. I am looking at putting a 1.9 tdi lump in it. I have spent quite afew hours searching around here looking for posts and topics that are related to this and carn't really find anything thats definate.
Obviously I need the engine, wiring, clocks (or back of),key and ecu. But what about the box? after looking around on here I have found that if I leave the petrol 4wd box on that I would be doing roughly 3500 rpm at 60mph in 6th which obviously is not good. It makes no difference to me if i keep the 4wd or change it to fwd. I assume that a 4 motion box or a a3 quattro would be perfect but are quite rare and expensive. I have been offered a golf estate 115ps 6 speed for the right money. Could I just junk the 4wd and use the 6 speed from the golf and have it as fwd?
I know that I will have to sort the tank out but have been told that jabba sport do a conversion for this, has anybody used one of these? 
Does anybody know of anything else that I would need to do to get this sorted? I will be posting the project on here with pics etc when it is started.
Cheers
Phil.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

only one every been done, and thats on a green TT.. don't think it's on here though..

good luck with the project though... sounds very interesting.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As above there was a green one done by (the now defunct) VAGParts. IIRC there was an article in AbsoluTTe about 4 years ago on it.

Out of interest why put the 1.9 rather than a 2.0TDi in it?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> As above there was a green one done by (the now defunct) VAGParts. IIRC there was an article in AbsoluTTe about 4 years ago on it.
> 
> Out of interest why put the 1.9 rather than a 2.0TDi in it?


1.9 more tuneable. A remap plus panel filter got me 193bhp and 312ftlbs torque by jabbasport... Plus 50mpg in a huge Skoda superb...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

it's simply not worth it, cheaper just fit lpg if you need economy


----------



## djdougalno1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shoehorn a 3 liter v6 tdi engine in it


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

here is some info:

A project carried out this spring/summer by himself and colleagues Martyn Franklin and Alan Pritchard of VAG Parts. Spec as follows: 
1999 180bhp 2WD TT Coupe (LHD).
Full Q. Sport body styling, all parts supplied by VAG Parts.
VW Golf 150bhp 1.9tdi PD engine (ARL).
6 speed gearbox.
Helix solid flywheel/clutch.
240bhp - 350ft/lb including hybrid turbo.
custom manifold.
large front mount intercooler.
BMC air filter.
3" downpipe into Milltek cat back TT dual pipe system.
re-mapped.
Eibach Pro-Sreet S suspension.
anti roll bars front and rear.
3.2 V6 front brakes.
Goodridge hoses.
Golf 25th Anniversary rear. 18" replica Q. Sport alloys with Toyo tyres.
Gear powder coated/replaced.
Painted 'House of Kolor' Limetime green pearl with Phantom Black roof.
Black/Apple Green leather interior with Phantom Black detailing.


----------



## Turks1470 (Apr 8, 2011)

y would it be cheaper to lpg the car when it has a blown engine? The price of a 225 engine combined with the lpg conversion imho would be well more than a tdi conversion and I would also have to put the engine in so y not go the whole hog and do the conversion? I am going for a 1.9 rather than a 2.0 not just for the tuning aspect but also because I can buy a full doner car for the right money.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is the first car which actually looks good (to me) with a black roof.

shame about all the stickers.

definition:equivalent = equivalent w/ 95RON petrol

New Petrol engine + LPG would bring you the _equivalent_ of about 40 to 42mpg.

Diesel @ 50mpg is equivalent of around 45 to 47mpg

so Diesel will be more economical by a nose.

But if you get a new petrol engine you don't need a new gearbox.

THEN AGAIN

if you've ever owned an LPG vehicle you'll know:
1) IT takes 3 or 4 times longer to fill up on average (twice as long to fill up, and every other time you go to the garage, there is a petrol car using the LPG bay and 10 other petrol fillup spaces free).
2) You have to fill up twice as often because you actually only get around 20mpg out of lpg, its so much cheaper it makes up for it though.
3) You'll need to replace the rear seats AND the spare with tanks to get anything like a decent range, and minimise the impact of items (1) and (2).
4) That means you'll be carrying around 80KG extra weight. The tanks are thick metal to deal with the pressure.
5) At any point in the near future, the mighty Government might raise the LPG tax and destroy your money saving efforts. The gap has been closing for some time.

But me? I'd probably get a replacement petrol engine and LPG conversion. The LPG conversion will cost £1200 or so but cheaper than paying someone to custom shut a gearbox and non-standard engine into the bay. Putting a TDI in where it does not belong is a labour of love, not economy.

my two cents, to help you make the right choice.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I say go for it. Best of both worlds. As well as my TT im running a modified PD130 golf and the engine is fantastic. I considered putting the motor on a TT also. I think PSi Tuning is Stoke, UK, have done this conversion. I was chatting to them when I was considering doing one.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

My ex-neighbours boyfriend owns/owned this car and it is stunning, never got to go in it but he said the torque was incredible.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

seems a waste of time to me but good luck anyways, cant see how its cheaper than getting a 225 lump rebuilt though....


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Nobody noticed the op wrote this in April and hasn't been seen since? Lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

techfreak said:


> Nobody noticed the op wrote this in April and hasn't been seen since? Lol


He must be cracking on with the conversion :lol:


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry guys

I didn't mean to necropost......

no idea how i came upon this old post then, is there a related posts feature i may have clicked on unwittingly? who knows.

I'll consider my wrist well and truly slapped.

On the upside, I've learned something today: Pretty green works with a black roof.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> Sorry guys
> 
> I didn't mean to necropost......
> 
> ...


I think your wrist should be slapped for posting that bulls*** about LPG as well :lol: :wink:


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> I think your wrist should be slapped for posting that bulls*** about LPG as well :lol: :wink:


haha the truth hurts eh? I take it you are converted from your emotional defence of the technology :mrgreen: :roll:

Did an LPG convo in my old V8 bmw 740 cruiser and was forever stopping @ fleet services, had to fill up 2 or 3 times a week just to get to work and back. Definitely should have got a doughnut tank in the spare well too.

Then again I only got 22mpg from that on petrol so i was doing around 16mpg on the LPG!

Seriously EVERY time I went to fillup, some vanilla-fuel idiot had parked at the LPG pump, on my side, and there were 15 other pumps they could have used. Forget to mention - with LPG you can't stretch the filler over the car to the other side!! you have to use the correct side fillup - otherwise it leaks!! tried it a couple of times, once successfully, other time i saw the filler mount flex alarmingly and heard a LOUD hissing sound...

It was so annoying, it took me a full 15 minutes to fillup once, waiting for two cars to move.....

So yeah, planning my conversion in for next month!!!!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely love that Java green colour. Looks stunning on the mk 1


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > I think your wrist should be slapped for posting that bulls*** about LPG as well :lol: :wink:
> ...


Nah doesn't hurt at all  Please please don't get rid of your back seats if you planning to covert a TT  :lol: I'm sure there's enought places to fill up, even if you get a smaller tank  You can get way more than 20 MPG on a TT, even if you are constantly "on a rush" 

Back on topic, there's a TDI overseas as well (green too, bloody copycats :lol: )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinnoon/ ... [email protected]/


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Absolutely love that Java green colour. Looks stunning on the mk 1


it's Limetime green pearl with Phantom Black roof !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm going to take issue with Pensive666 on his lpg points.

Point 1. Yes you are right on this one, but I try to stay away from normal garages to fill up on lpg, Flogas, Calor and kit suppliers/fitters all tend to be much cheaper.

Point 2. I get 28mpg on gas driving locally, I only work six miles from where I live, so I think thats pretty good. The fitted system is a Prins which is supposed to be the best (and the most expensive!). I think we got it right by matching the lambda sensor readings on both petrol and gas, and gas is much cheaper.

Point 3. I've got a 70lt cylindrical lpg tank where the useless rear seats used to be, and it gives me a range of 320/330 miles. Yes there is an impact on the floor, the tank stands about 2" (5 cm) above the boot floor level, and I'm still thinking about what to do about that.

Point 4. The car with a full tank of gas and about a third of a tank of petrol weighs 10 kg more than the car originally did with a full tank of petrol.

Point 5. Yes the greedy b******s might, but I've not noticed any price creep at the moment.

Your conclusions are right though. It would cost a fortune to Tdi a petrol car, and is any of it worh doing to an X reg car? Probably cheapest to get a known good engine in it, and enjoy it.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

pfgascoigne said:


> I'm going to take issue with Pensive666 on his lpg points.
> 
> Point 1. Yes you are right on this one, but I try to stay away from normal garages to fill up on lpg, Flogas, Calor and kit suppliers/fitters all tend to be much cheaper.
> 
> ...


How exciting! 

I barely get 28mpg on petrol, doing 90 miles a day on the m3. Are they brim to brim mpg calculations? You aren't listening to the dash pod are you?  The LPG box is tricking the ecu into thinking the fuel injectors are still connected using a fake load, so your dash pod readout is WAY out....but it sounds like you would already be aware of this.

I will be AMAZED if 28 mpg is accurate. By its very nature you should expect a 30% reduction in mpg over petrol. That means you were pulling 40mpg on a 6 mile journey before the conversion!

Power should be down 5 or 10%.

Also you are on petrol for the first mile and a half while the engine warms so drop your figures by 15% immediately.

Re: weighting - your comparison assumes everyone drives around with their tanks constantly brimming with fuel! But I admit I may have slightly exaggerated the weight thing!

Re:range see mpg comments, I take it this is from brim to brim mileometer tests? Your quoted range is good, in fact more than I get on petrol.......so I don't believe you, sorry 

I only challenge you because once I'd spent 1200 on my conversion, I wanted to believe so badly, but the brim to brim tests told the true story.

Can send you the excel if you like - its not a 1.8t but it's representative.

All responses purely in the spirit of good debate!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> pfgascoigne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to take issue with Pensive666 on his lpg points.
> ...


In my case, I lose about 7 bhp while on LPG, 4% I think


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> In my case, I lose about 7 bhp while on LPG, 4% I think


That's awesome! I'd heard LPG was better with a turbo, but that proves it! 

I never noticed much power drop in my other car either.

I'm getting tempted again.....time to dust off my payback calculator....


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> I'm getting tempted again.....time to dust off my payback calculator....


Bah. My Reality Calculator reveals over a years payback time before credit is counted in.....

Then you add LPG services, and injector replacement every 30k miles, and flashlube, I won't save much at all over 3 years! Maybe a grand if I'm lucky, and LPG remains proportionally cheap 

Hey ho, 30mpg ain't bad....


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

Pensive666.

No I've never believed the dash, I do it from fill up to fill up.You just don't lose much power or economy with the modern lpg systems, redsilverblue has the dyno sheets to prove it.

My car is never on petrol for more than half a mile after start up, but yes, that does have to be factored in. A tank of gas lasts about 2 weeks, so my 20 times backwards and forwards to work adds on 10 miles, plus the number of starts for my longer runs. Lose 2 mpg at most.

Weighing, I tried to look for the most pessimistic figure, but basically I'm not carrying much extra around.

I paid more than you for my Prins system, I then spent a lot of time optimising the system using the lambda sensor output. The lambda readings on gas and petrol are virtually identical, which is probably why the gas mpg is so good. I'm not really bothered if you believe me or not, that's what I get. I didn't even install the lpg system to save money, I want to see if you can get more performance out of it because of the much higher octane rating.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fair enough, glad you had such a good result. Are you a 180 or a 225?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

pfgascoigne said:


> Pensive666.
> 
> No I've never believed the dash, I do it from fill up to fill up.You just don't lose much power or economy with the modern lpg systems, redsilverblue has the dyno sheets to prove it.
> 
> ...


need more power, go for remap or bt conversion, simples :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

225


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

quality colour.. would look good on mine :lol: and the MPG


----------



## Turks1470 (Apr 8, 2011)

To all who doubted....
I was cracking on with the conversion. It has been done and running for 6 months now. It is only fwd now but I sold all the parts to pay for the donor car and it ended up not costing me a penny apart from my time. The only problem that I have is that I cannot get the temp gauge to work. Does anybody on here know what colour wire feeds the temp gauge and what pin it is in which of the 3 plugs in a mk1 225 2000 tt? Cannot find instrument wiring diagram. I know the one on the golf I used was violet and am asuming that it is different.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Turks1470 said:


> To all who doubted....
> I was cracking on with the conversion. It has been done and running for 6 months now. It is only fwd now but I sold all the parts to pay for the donor car and it ended up not costing me a penny apart from my time. The only problem that I have is that I cannot get the temp gauge to work. Does anybody on here know what colour wire feeds the temp gauge and what pin it is in which of the 3 plugs in a mk1 225 2000 tt? Cannot find instrument wiring diagram. I know the one on the golf I used was violet and am asuming that it is different.


I'd love to see some pics as i was contemplating this at one stage too!!! best of both worlds!


----------

